# More than one chicken question



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Do broody chickens quit laying? I have one who is broody, or maybe getting over it now. I have no rooster, so there is nothing to hatch. Do they quit laying when it gets hot? I have only two that are laying, and have had no eggs for two days, but only one at a time for nearly a week. They are old hens, they were supposed to be spent and started laying after they came here. I have five pullets that ought to start laying soon too.

Any way to tell when the pullets are about to start laying?

I've never had chickens before.

Next question: I have 11 youngsters, I moved them outside three days ago. They were born April 10 or so, so they are around 7 weeks old. There is at least one rooster among them. At what age can I move them in with the others? The pullets got accepted really easily by my old girls, but I realize this is different. Any tips? I don't need to do it yet, I think they are still too small, but I do need that particular space back before forever. 

Next question: Any suggestions about how to recognize a rooster? I may have anywhere from one to three of them, they are black giants and a white giant, don't know what they might be. I lost a bunch when they arrived, didn't have it warm enough. I have never done this before, and I learned a lot. I shared with a friend, and 11 is plenty, so it worked out well. One baby was trying to crow this morning, at 5:23, right outside my opened window. It was hilarious, sounded like someone was being killed. It sure got me up.

I have light brahmas, boy are they funny looking now, australorps, the giants, one silver laced wyandotte, an americauna, and in the older group two americaunas, two australorps, and a golden laced wyandotte. The old girls are buff orpingtons.

Jan


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The best way to tell a roo is when he starts to try & crow hehehe. Other than that he's going to be slighty bigger than the pullets, his comb will be bigger than the girls the same age.
A good way to introduce them to the rest of the flock is to put them in a large cage or fence off a big enough corner in the hen house for a few days or so.
Your girls will start laying at 6mos. They'll pop out these cute little mini eggs at first.
Yes they will lay when it's hot. On into to winter they will slow down if they dont get 12hrs of light.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks Nancy. Maybe that means there is only one roo. I couldn't tell which one it was this morning. It was pretty funny, though. 

When are they old enough to move in with the others?

Jan


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

I usually move my newbies in once they are fully feathered out, and big enough to not get beat to peices completely by the older chickens in the non-avoidable pecking order battles. 

And fledgling roosters have the most awful sound, don't they?? XD Its like "Uuurrkkkle...urrrrrrk!! HACK COUGH!!"


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes, that is the sound! It was so unexpected and funny! Do you know about how old that is? Big enough not to be beat to pieces? I don't think it is yet. 

Jan


----------

